# Which universities should I apply to?



## mjarmak (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering with a 3.36 GPA and want to study masters of science in germany but which universities with a high acceptance rate should I apply to?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you speak German? If not, you will be looking at a smaller list of programs taught in English. I don't know if there is a great difference in selectivity between them, or where one would even find that information.


----------

